# The best of Bach. Advise



## alxdr (Jan 21, 2014)

Are neophyte about classical music, except for a few famous work. I would like some advice about the best of Bach to listen. Thanks


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I would try the 4 orchestral suites and Brandenburg concertos to start with.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Of the ones I listed, start with the 3rd orchestral suite in D and the second Brandenburg Concerto. They are the most accessible places to start. Let me know how it's going. Good luck and welcome to Talk Classical!!!


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

ADDED: ooh, boy, I think you will enjoy this immediately
Bach: Concerto for Two Keyboards in C major, BWV 1061
as performed with pianos
Bach: Concerto for Two Keyboards in C major, BWV 1061
The string parts were added later, and they are used in this performance.

The same on Harpsichords without the strings, as originally done.




END ADD:

Solo Keyboard music, Harpischord or modern piano.

Italian Concerto
Partitas, six ~ try no. 1 first
_[These two above, were my early childhood intro to J.S. Bach, on Harpsichord  Piano is fine if that is what you prefer.]_

English Suites
French Suites
Goldberg Variations

Solo 'Cello ~ six partitas
Solo Violin ~ ditto

Cantatas, well, here, the only surviving movement from Cantata BWV 50 Nun ist das Heil und die Kraft... 





Cantata BWV 202, 'Wedding Cantata' ~ aria; Weichet nur, betrübte Schatten


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

I suspect those orchestral works are pretty strange sounding to a classical newbie. I suggest the 'French' Partitas and maybe the Goldberg Variations (both on piano) as easier to handle. I admit, it's been a long, long time since I was a classical newbie, and I didn't start with Bach, so it's barely conceivable that I'm wrong. Barely.

Greetings, and good luck. It's probably a good idea to ignore my posts anyway. Them that's in the know do, and they are happier for it.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Ukko said:


> I suspect those orchestral works are pretty strange sounding to a classical newbie. I suggest the 'French' Partitas and maybe the Goldberg Variations (both on piano) as easier to handle. I admit, it's been a long, long time since I was a classical newbie, and I didn't start with Bach, so it's barely conceivable that I'm wrong. Barely.
> 
> Greetings, and good luck. It's probably a good idea to ignore my posts anyway. Them that's in the know do, and they are happier for it.


 French partitas and Goldbergs for a newbie?

One has to dip a toe in the water....gently. You don't want to drown him!!!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

After you try the Orchestral Suite number 3 and the second Brandenburg Concerto, listen to the first prelude and fugue from the Well Tempered Clavier, Book One. Listen to a piano version. Then if you like that, sample a harpsichord performance. This is Bach at his greatest and most profound, yet equally accessible to the novice.

Follow my advice to the promised land.


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

hpowders said:


> After you try the Orchestral Suite number 3 and the second Brandenburg Concerto, listen to the first prelude and fugue from the Well Tempered Clavier, Book One. Listen to a piano version. Then if you like that, sample a harpsichord performance. This is Bach at his greatest and most profound, yet equally accessible to the novice.
> 
> Follow my advice to the promised land.


Even before that, you could start from the evergreen concertos for violin BWV 1041 & 1042, for two violins 1043, for oboe & violin BWV 1060.

I'd also add in your listening list a good organ collection with the Toccata & Fugue BWV 565, the Passacaglia & Fugue BWV 582, the Toccata, Adagio & Fugue BWV 564


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

Duplicate post. See below


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

The most popular works are the Brandenburg Concertos, probably followed by the Goldberg Variations. The Mass in B minor is often mentioned as his "masterpiece." Also very famous is the Toccata and Fugue in D minor, but it may turn out not to have been by Bach! 

(Edit: I should've added the motet "Jesu meine freude" which seems to have been very popular in the old days, but the truth is I don't think I've ever heard it except when I've played it myself. Same with "Air on the G string" which is really a bit of the 3rd Orchestral suite.)

Besides those, two of my own personal favorites (and they're pretty popular) are Cantata #82 and the concerto BWV 1060 in its arrangement for violin and oboe.


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

I think you'll be amazed at the multitude of Bach's works that you've already heard. You're likely to have a few "Oh, Bach wrote this?" moments. Here are a few collections that cost less than 5 banana peels and should get your foot firmly in the door. I hope you find something you love.

http://www.amazon.com/Bach-Supreme-...c&ie=UTF8&qid=1390322028&sr=1-1&keywords=bach
http://www.amazon.com/Must-Have-Bac...c&ie=UTF8&qid=1390322028&sr=1-2&keywords=bach
http://www.amazon.com/The-Most-Esse...c&ie=UTF8&qid=1390322083&sr=1-3&keywords=bach


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

GioCar said:


> Even before that, you could start from the evergreen concertos for violin BWV 1041 & 1042, for two violins 1043, for oboe & violin BWV 1060.
> 
> I'd also add in your listening list a good organ collection with the Toccata & Fugue BWV 565, the Passacaglia & Fugue BWV 582, the Toccata, Adagio & Fugue BWV 564


Just my opinion, I wouldn't overwhelm a novice with a lot of fugues. The WTC Book1 first prelude and fugue really should be enough at first.


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

hpowders said:


> Just my opinion, I wouldn't overwhelm a novice with a lot of fugues. The WTC Book1 first prelude and fugue really should be enough at first.


Good point. I agree. Anyway the Toccata in D min and/or the Passacaglia in C min could also be listened alone, without the following fugues, and imo they are a good starting point for a Bach newbie.


----------



## lupinix (Jan 9, 2014)

listen to the trio sonata 3 for organ! also violin partita 2, harpsichord concerto 1, concerto for oboe d'amore, brandenburg concertos (all of them), goldberg variations and some of the preludes/fugues of Wohltemperiert Klavier (choose whichever you like to listen I don't know all of them by number anymore)


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

lupinix said:


> and some of the preludes/fugues of Wohltemperiert Klavier (choose whichever you like to listen I don't know all of them by number anymore)


Probably the most famous from the set are #4 in C sharp minor and #8 in E flat minor, both from Book 1.

I recommend Sviatoslav Richter's performances on the piano:











There has been a lot of embarrassing gushing about #4 in particular--and they're not wrong!

For the entire set of 48 I'd recommend Edwin Fischer, so long as you can hear his genius through the hissing. An old, but great, recording.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Yes the A major concerto for oboe d'amore is another great piece for a novice listener. It's Bach at his happiest and is rhythmically infectious.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

What got me into listening to Bach's keyboard music was Glenn Gould's legendary 1955 Goldberg variations. Electrifying playing!

I learnt the St Matthew Passion from Karl Richter's old recording. But now I would recommend other versions which are more historically informed. Harnoncourt is perhaps the best though I've just acquired Jacobs' new version which appears interesting.. Versions by Gardiner (dramatic) and Herreweghe (contemplative) are also well worth hearing.
For the St a John Bruggen is wonderfully fresh.


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

The best of Bach for me lies in his choral works.
The Mass in B minor, St Matthew's Passion, St John's Passion and the Christmas Oratorio are all absolutely essential.
I loved all of them the first time I heard them.
But then I've always been drawn to choral music.
If you haven't then maybe stick to the instrumental recommendations.


----------



## Chordalrock (Jan 21, 2014)

I was a newbie ten years ago, so I can relate. My recommendations would be:

Harpsichord concerto in D minor
Ich ruf zu dir, Herr (choral prelude)
Duetto in A minor (from German Organ Mass)
Allemande & Chaconne from Partita no. 2 in D minor for violin
Sinfonia from Partita in C minor (for keyboard)
C minor fugue from book 2 of Well Tempered Clavier
C major prelude from book 2 of same
C sharp minor prelude from book 1 of same
Preludes from Bach's Cello Suites

Not as newbie friendly but might work for you:

Prelude & Fugue in A minor, BWV 543
1st fugue from the Art of Fugue
C sharp minor fugue from book 1 of Well Tempered Clavier
Prelude & Fugue in C minor, BWV 546. I love this performance:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

MagneticGhost said:


> The best of Bach for me lies in his choral works.
> The Mass in B minor, St Matthew's Passion, St John's Passion and the Christmas Oratorio are all absolutely essential.
> I loved all of them the first time I heard them.
> But then I've always been drawn to choral music.
> If you haven't then maybe stick to the instrumental recommendations.


Yes, but a newbie is asking for accessible Bach. You'd plunge him into the St Matthew Passion?


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

hpowders said:


> Yes, but a newbie is asking for accessible Bach. You'd plunge him into the St Matthew Passion?


Yes 

I did add a caveat


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

MagneticGhost said:


> Yes
> 
> I did add a caveat


Tough sledding for a new listener.


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

I never got Bach until I heard those big choral works. Similarly, I never got Mozart until Don Giovanni and the Requiem. Sometimes you just have to jump right into a weighty masterpiece. And I would have described myself as a newbie at that time as well.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I just don't want to scare him away. We have such few new recruits to our music. Better IMO to "handle with care".


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2014)

My simple list:
Goldberg Variations on piano - I love Murray Perahia's recording on Sony
Brandenburg Concertos - I like Jordi Savall's recording on Alia Vox
Orchestral Suites - Jordi Savall again
Violin Concertos - Andrew Manze on Harmonia Mundi is pretty hard to beat
A good organ work - try the Passacaglia and Fugue, BWV 582 - Helmut Walcha's recording on DG is a great one. I am sure this one is definitely his, and it is really incredible.
There are few areas that Bach worked in that he didn't dominate. His choral works are among his best, but where to start? His Passions, Masses, Cantatas, and Motets are all wonderful. Personally, I would go with the motets, first. Smaller, more easily digestible. Try Masaaki Suzuki's recording on BIS. If you like them, you are in for a real treat when you get to the B Minor Mass and the St. Matthew Passion.

That is where I would start.


----------



## DaDirkNL (Aug 26, 2013)

Try the oboe concerto in E major.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

^^^ DrMike: It is a good list. 

I would add the concerto for oboe d'amore. So "A" majorish. He doesn't respond to that, he probably won't respond to any of it.


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

hpowders said:


> I just don't want to scare him away. We have such few new recruits to our music. Better IMO to "handle with care".


You're probably right.

Goldberg Variations then.

And Has anyone mentioned Air on a G String yet?


----------



## lupinix (Jan 9, 2014)

MagneticGhost said:


> The best of Bach for me lies in his choral works.
> The Mass in B minor, St Matthew's Passion, St John's Passion and the Christmas Oratorio are all absolutely essential.
> I loved all of them the first time I heard them.
> But then I've always been drawn to choral music.
> If you haven't then maybe stick to the instrumental recommendations.


still cant get into the St Matthews passion and the others I know only by name, maybe listening to the text as well as the music will help with them? 
I have really few listening experiences with vocal classical music frankly  I like a capella music from the renaissance or the romantic/modern (of which I know a lot less though) period and also monteverdi but apart from that almost nothing


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

MagneticGhost said:


> You're probably right.
> 
> Goldberg Variations then.
> 
> And Has anyone mentioned Air on a G String yet?


The only G strings I used to have were returned to their rightful owners.

I just hope the OP reports back and says he liked Bach, no matter which piece(s) he listened to.


----------



## KRoad (Jun 1, 2012)

hpowders said:


> Yes, but a newbie is asking for accessible Bach. You'd plunge him into the St Matthew Passion?


Yes, they are not only accessible but positively seductive - simply expose yourself of these oral / aural pleasures just once and there will be no looking back... newbs included.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2014)

Air on the G String has been mentioned, just not as such. Bach didn't really write it as a stand alone work - it is the 2nd movement from the 3rd Orchestral Suite, so if the OP listens to the Orchestral Suites, as many have recommended, they will hear the Air "On the G String."


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

PetrB said:


> ...Cantatas, well, here, the only surviving movement from Cantata BWV 50 Nun ist das Heil und die Kraft...


Maybe not exactly for a newbie (one of the most elaborated fugues he wrote), but anyway these 4-minutes music stands among his most precious diamonds...electrifying.

alxdr, I agree with PetrB, it deserves a listening, even if you haven't heard anything else by Bach.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

hpowders said:


> Yes, but a newbie is asking for accessible Bach. You'd plunge him into the St Matthew Passion?


He never asked for "accessible" Bach. At any rate, I don't see what's hard about the St. Matthew Passion.

What we don't know from the newbie is the type of Bach music he might prefer (instrumental, vocal, etc.)


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

When I started with Bach dozens of years ago, the advice I got from various sources was to begin with the Brandenburgs and Orchestral Suites. Unfortunately, I took the advice. It wasn't until I discovered Bach's solo keyboard, organ and choral works that I realized that Bach was my musical soulmate.

With the above in mind, I'd recommend to the newbie:

Goldberg Variations (all of it)
Well Tempered Clavier (both books)
Mass in B minor
St. Matthew Passion
Solo Cello Suites

Concerning the solo keyboard works, one needs to decide whether the preference is for piano or harpsichord (or both). It will be a wonderful route of enlightenment but one that takes a considerable amount of listening time.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Both books of WTC to a NEWBIE?????


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

hpowders said:


> Both books of WTC to a NEWBIE?????


To be played simultaneously. Saves time.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm still studying the WTC purely as a listener and I have been for years. I may never finish.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Christmas Oratorio - wonderful!

Try Harnoncourt, Suzuki or Jacobs.

For WTC Gould has some incredible pianism

Richter is Richter

Hewitt is really good - a safe bet.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

hpowders said:


> Both books of WTC to a NEWBIE?????


Both books to everyone. You know, newbie doesn't equate to "dummy".


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

hpowders said:


> I'm still studying the WTC purely as a listener and I have been for years. I may never finish.


You can keep studying; I prefer to enjoy the music.

The WTC has everything you need to know and love about Bach; it's a wonderful and varied entrance to the greatest composer of classical music.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

I think it extremely inadvisable to underestimate the curiosity or hearing capacity of anyone new to classical, even if that person has arrived with but one or two pieces knowing their like for those; certainly similar as well as a wide variety is the most thoughtful and generous thing to offer.

Just because someone has little or no formal knowledge of form, harmonic function, counterpoint or any of the other technical aspects of music theory, is no reason to expect the person making the request for recommendations may have any limitations or resistance to a piece because of its characteristics, intricacy or length.

The listener is certainly free to pick and choose, and we already have here provided a healthy and good spectrum of variety (collectively, great work, everybody.) 

For all any of us know, the simpler harmonic movement, the melodic line of an aria or air, or the full double fugue of "nun ist der Heil und die Kraft with all its interplay and color could instantly draw a listener in, a keyboard piece, a solo ‘Cello, or any and all of it might just capture their imagination, move them, and intrigue and delight.

To that end I make a plea for cessation of in-house discussion over the pros and cons of a piece being a more or less appropriate recommendation. I believe that could confuse, but more fundamentally, think it counterproductive to the aim of satisfying the curiosity of OP.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

This piece is Bach and...

A 20th century composition which may also be to your interests
,
The piece uses a Bach chorale, which is Bach's four-part harmonization of a hymn tune by Martin Luther.

In this we have J.S. Bach harmonizing a hymn melody by Marin Luther in Bach's own manner: 
Igor Stravinsky looked back to Bach's harmonization of Luther's hymn and composed additional and delightful musical lines in Bach-like counterpoint -- various melodic lines working together, which is often much of what Bach is about, and that which is part of the intrigue and allure.*

Centuries apart from Bach to Stravinsky, it is very Bach-like and sounding still harmonious.
I'm very fond of this piece, and hope you might be inclined to give it an audition.
Bach / Stravinsky ~ Von Himmel hoch variations, for chorus and orchestra.





" To your curiosity, and if you have wont:
Polyphony
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polyphony
Counterpoint
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polyphony

(Many composers from the eras after Bach have written in Bach's manner while more in the harmonic style of their own time.)


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

PetrB said:


> I think it extremely inadvisable to underestimate the curiosity or hearing capacity of anyone new to classical, even if that person has arrived with but one or two pieces knowing their like for those; certainly similar as well as a wide variety is the most thoughtful and generous thing to offer.
> 
> Just because someone has little or no formal knowledge of form, harmonic function, counterpoint or any of the other technical aspects of music theory, is no reason to expect the person making the request for recommendations may have any limitations or resistance to a piece because of its characteristics, intricacy or length.
> 
> ...


Well the OP didn't mention how sophisticated a listener he is.

He asked. I made my best recommendations, given hardly any information. Since he didn't provide any, I assumed he is really new to classical music and I made my recommendations accordingly. As a teacher with a few years under my belt, I know overloading a novice with complex fugues and 3-4 hour masses is a good way to drive him to drink.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

hpowders said:


> Well the OP didn't mention how sophisticated a listener he is.
> 
> He asked. I made my best recommendations, given hardly any information. Since he didn't provide any, I assumed he is really new to classical music and I made my recommendations accordingly. As a teacher with a few years under my belt, I know overloading a novice with complex fugues and 3-4 hour masses is a good way to drive him to drink.


Bach fugues are great whether they're simple or complex; counterpoint is fantastic. I think it's best to dive right in from the first bar.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Okay, I give up!


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Right after I type this post, I'm heading for Woodward's WTC. Then it's on to Belder on harpsichord. Life is good.


----------



## alxdr (Jan 21, 2014)

Thank you all. Now I have enough material to listen.


----------



## Picander (May 8, 2013)

hpowders said:


> French partitas and Goldbergs for a newbie?
> 
> One has to dip a toe in the water....gently. You don't want to drown him!!!


:lol: Goldbergs, and of course The Art of Fugue


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Picander said:


> :lol: Goldbergs, and of course The Art of Fugue


Yeah. That will swear any newbie off classical music for life. I say let him hear the oboe d'amore concerto. It's bright, rhythmically bouncy, immediately attractive. You want to hook him, not drown him.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2014)

I think the Goldbergs are immensely listenable for a newbie - hell, one of my first Bach purchases was the Goldbergs . . . and Gould's 80's recording at that and I am now a rabid Bach fan. The work appeals to both the heart and the mind.

The Art of Fugue takes a little more experience, but I think a lot has to do with the performance - I love it played on an organ (especially if the organist is Helmut Walcha).


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

One of your first Bach purchases, but you were already an experienced listener? Used to sitting for 40 minutes listening to other things?
If the OP is a total newbie to classical music, he needs to start small, maybe just the opening aria from the Goldbergs and 2 or 3 variations that follow, not the entire piece, which could easily overwhelm a classical music rookie.


----------



## echmain (Jan 18, 2013)

alxdr said:


> I would like some advice about the best of Bach to listen. Thanks


I heartily advise you to listen to the best of Bach.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

^^^Very helpful. I'll be sure to keep you in mind if I ever need any help.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2014)

hpowders said:


> One of your first Bach purchases, but you were already an experienced listener? Used to sitting for 40 minutes listening to other things?
> If the OP is a total newbie to classical music, he needs to start small, maybe just the opening aria from the Goldbergs and 2 or 3 variations that follow, not the entire piece, which could easily overwhelm a classical music rookie.


Is it really uncommon to purchase a popular music CD and sit down and listen to it in it's entirety?

I was still a relative newbie to classical music when I discovered the Goldbergs, mostly just knowing Beethoven's symphonies and some of his piano sonatas. I picked up the recording at a Barnes & Noble while on a business trip and listened to it in my rental car as I drove about an hour from my hotel to my destination, then re-listened on the way back.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Attention spans can be wildly different for folks accustomed to rock and then into classical music. A loud throbbing pulse for many for 40 minutes is easier to listen to than the opening aria from the Goldberg Variations, 3 minutes or so with repeats, which many rockers could find sleep-inducing.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Picander said:


> :lol: Goldbergs, and of course The Art of Fugue


The Goldberg Variations are both easy to 'follow' and esthetically beautiful. The Art of Fugue is a technical exposition not intended for 'easy listening'.

I wonder about some of you people.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Ukko said:


> The Goldberg Variations are both easy to 'follow' and esthetically beautiful. The Art of Fugue is a technical exposition not intended for 'easy listening'.
> 
> *I wonder about some of you people.*


Condescension is not an admirable trait. Please stifle it.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

hpowders said:


> Condescension is not an admirable trait. Please stifle it.


Hey, are you GETTING PERSONAL?


----------



## hashes (Nov 23, 2012)

I started with Goldberg Variations, Gould 1982 version (



 is pretty much the same thing and with video of him playing too, awesome), and haven't looked back since. I think it is a good place to start as it quite accessible work that also is one his most ingenious. Then the Brandenburg concertos, I have Pinnock version which I am extremely happy with. After that the other essentials like Mass in B minor, St Matthews passion, WTC, cello suites, sonatas and partitas for violin, keyboard concertos, Musical Offering, the Art of Fugue, partitas for keyboard etc in the whatever order you choose. Enough music to keep the mind occupied for months right here!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Enjoy it all! In my opinion the keyboard partitas should be first, given that you seem to be a sophisticated listener, but that's just me. See if you can hear Pinnock on harpsichord for that!


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

hpowders said:


> Enjoy it all! In my opinion the keyboard partitas should be first, given that you seem to be a sophisticated listener, but that's just me. See if you can hear Pinnock on harpsichord for that!


Which Pinnock - Archiv or Hanssler?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Bulldog said:


> Which Pinnock - Archiv or Hanssler?


Hanssler! The six keyboard partitas. Not only a great conductor, but a fabulous harpsichordist as well!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Bulldog said:


> Which Pinnock - Archiv or Hanssler?


It looks like this.^^^^ That's Trevor Pinnock on the cover.
One of the best performances I've ever heard. His sensitivity and virtuosity are astonishing.
He performs all repeats with tasteful embellishments the second time around.
Hope you get it and like it!!!


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

hpowders said:


> View attachment 33325
> 
> 
> It looks like this.^^^^ That's Trevor Pinnock on the cover.
> ...


I've had it for a few years now.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Bulldog said:


> I've had it for a few years now.


Okay. Do you like it?


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

hpowders said:


> Okay. Do you like it?


Very much - unmannered, relatively upbeat and great pacing.


----------



## eipi (Aug 5, 2013)

Brandenburg concertos.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Bulldog said:


> Very much - unmannered, relatively upbeat and great pacing.


I've collected these partitas on both harpsichord and piano, but always come back to this Pinnock.

A close second is Kenneth Weiss, harpsichord. Beautiful tone, nice pacing. Inconsistent on repeats. Sometimes yes. Sometimes no. No embellishment when he does take repeats. Playing one minuet, he ends with the trio without replaying the minuet. Perhaps this was an editing mistake.
Inconsistent, but beautiful playing.


----------



## echmain (Jan 18, 2013)

hpowders said:


> View attachment 33325
> 
> 
> It looks like this.^^^^ That's Trevor Pinnock on the cover.
> ...


Is this the recording included in the Hanssler Bach Complete Edition? I've been tempted to pick up a complete Bach edition but can't decide which one. The Hanssler seems to have a lot going for it.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

echmain said:


> Is this the recording included in the Hanssler Bach Complete Edition? I've been tempted to pick up a complete Bach edition but can't decide which one. The Hanssler seems to have a lot going for it.


Yes. It's in there. 172 CD's all together.


----------



## eipi (Aug 5, 2013)

For me, the Brandenburg Concertos are the most self-evidently brilliant, instantly delightful, and timeless of Bach's works.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

hpowders said:


> I've collected these partitas on both harpsichord and piano, but always come back to this Pinnock.
> 
> A close second is Kenneth Weiss, harpsichord. Beautiful tone, nice pacing. Inconsistent on repeats. Sometimes yes. Sometimes no. No embellishment when he does take repeats. Playing one minuet, he ends with the trio without replaying the minuet. Perhaps this was an editing mistake.
> Inconsistent, but beautiful playing.


Have you tried Rousset on his 4-cd Bach set (Decca)? Everything on that set is played beautifully with plenty of emotional investment.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Bulldog said:


> Have you tried Rousset on his 4-cd Bach set (Decca)? Everything on that set is played beautifully with plenty of emotional investment.


Yes. I have Rousset too. He's okay. I don't believe he ornaments the repeats though like Pinnock does. I have to check.

Folks who take the repeats in the solo keyboard works of Bach and play them exactly the same the second time around is pure "dullsville". Kenneth Weiss does this and though he plays beautifully, I require ornamentation.

Edit: I just played Rousset in the first partita. I remembered correctly. He does not ornament the repeats. Too bad. Otherwise his playing is fine.

I prefer Trevor Pinnock. Ornamentation plus incredible virtuosity equals irresistibility.


----------



## Nagging Grasshopper (Feb 9, 2014)

Try searching for the album by a guitarist called Alex Masi named "In the Name of Bach"


----------

